# Dip Stick



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Well my oil dipstick on my 2002 XE broke off at the loop. Is this hard to replace? $$$


TIA
Mike


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it still inside the tube in the engine? If so this will help ya.

2000-2002 NISSAN SENTRA; QG18 ENGINE OIL DIPSTICK BROKEN

The MSRP for the new dipstick is 4.07


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh thanks you soooo much!!!!! I will try this. And yeah the dipstick is in the tube.

SInce this is a nissan bulletin will they replace the dip stick at no charge????


thanks again

Mike


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

I am 99.9% certian they are not going to do if for free, because it looks like you are out of the 3/36 warranty. 

Now maybe you buy an oil change they might to the labor for free……. You can always call and talk to the service manger…..

Good luck….


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

This recently happened with my 2001 GXE, and is a very common occurence as the thing is poorly made - it cost all of $8 for a new one, not a big deal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this happened a lot on the 00-03 1.8's.....I did it 3 times.......best way to get it out is to try to fit a shop vac around it, using a rag. I know, seems weird, but it works.


----------

